
The Art of the Metaobject Protocol - swannodette
http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=3925
======
swannodette
Heh, my title "Most Important Book On OOP In 20 Years" got rewritten. Is HN
taking a more hands on approach to editorializing?

~~~
lurker19
De-editorializing.

Reddit /r/programming was not impressed either.

~~~
swannodette
Sure, but seems arbitrary considering what's on the front page at the moment.

    
    
      * The Final Answer For What To Do To Prevent Piracy [of Indie Games]
      * The most minimalist commercial website you'll ever see
      * "The worst algorithm in the world?"
    

Mine at least was a play on a well known quote

EDIT: clearly not as well known as I imagined.

